# New gene dopamine receptor type 4 influences racing performance



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

As an increasing number of top lofts are trying to predict the level of performance and the value of their breed through genetic testing, the influence of this LDHA gene only becomes more and more apparent.

http://www.pipa.be/en/newsandarticl...-gene-dopamine-receptor-type-4-influences-rac
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The LDHA gene is the next step to top performances in pigeon racing

http://www.pipa.be/en/newsandarticl...s-next-step-top-performances-in-pigeon-racing

The person who comes up with a home test kit will be a millionaire for it.


----------

